# Which one?



## ShreddyESP (Jan 8, 2009)

Mapex M Birch or Pearl Vision VSX


Contestant 1 : Pearl Vision VSX 





Pearl Drums - Vision VSX

Contestant 2 : Mapex M Birch




Mapex Drums

They both look god damn beatiful in real life. Saw them at this new store near my house. The Pearl is more expensive, but i think i could manage it. But i like the mapex cus adler used it.


----------



## zeusdeux (Jan 8, 2009)

pearl vision! its BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## ShreddyESP (Jan 8, 2009)

zeusdeux said:


> pearl vision! its BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## MikeH (Jan 10, 2009)

zeusdeux said:


> pearl vision! its BEAUTIFUL!



+1


----------



## daemon barbeque (Jan 14, 2009)

Birch drum sets are a funny bunch.If you are more into "tom based grooves" ,the birch is a good ally.
The bassdrums sound funny tho!


----------



## TonalArchitect (Jan 14, 2009)

Without any knowledge of the tone of either kit, I'd say the Pearl, cause it's purdy.


----------



## code_red (Jan 21, 2009)

I say mapex, because I have the m birch. I would wait to see what the meridian birch (replaces m birch) is going to be priced at. It has the 2.3mm hoops and better mounting hardware.


----------



## awesomeaustin (Jan 22, 2009)

Mapex hands down. Carrying both at my store I think Mapex have a better product, warranty, and customer service. but hurry up, because the MBirch is discontinued for 2009, the Meridians are going to be cheaper, about $799 for a 5-piece and the hardware is fuckin killer, but no free add-on toms anymore, snag that M Birch while its there. Plus all Mapex kits from the M series up is all hand laquered, the pearl is a wrap and hinders the sound. I'm trying to sell my 6 piece Pearl Masters Birch Studio to get a Saturn because of Pearls rediculous wait times for add on toms (3-6months)


----------

